# Brothers & Sisters 11/19



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was just looking ahead and the 11/19 episode of Brothers and Sisters is not set to record. The episode title is currently listed as "Mistakes Were Made - Part 1", which is also the title of the 11/12 episode. According to abc.com, the 11/19 episode is Part 2.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

thanks for the heads up, wasn't showing up on my series 1


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Weird - mine is scheduled to record, and it's listed as Pt 2. Thanks for the heads up tho.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

My guide shows Part 2, but nevertheless still was NOT set to record and I had to do so manually. My History said because it had appeared within the last 28 days. I wonder what TiVo looks at for repeats & such - clearly it didn't look far enough to see the Part 2.


----------



## quezsmith (Dec 15, 2003)

How good is this show? I really wanted to start watching it but I watch too much stuff as it is. I was thinking of catching the repeats this summer. Thanks!


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

quezsmith said:


> How good is this show? I really wanted to start watching it but I watch too much stuff as it is. I was thinking of catching the repeats this summer. Thanks!


Y'know, as with most shows, it all depends on what you like.

If you like seeing, as my wife and I do:

well developed characters
thrown into an interesting situation
taking believable steps to struggle through the troubles they're thrust into
and handled with the usual humorous situations (mishaps?) that befall us all,
then I think you'll like it.

Oh, yeah, and the characters are played by an outstanding cast!

The characters on this show not only have convincing backstories, but these are characters that the writers knew well before they started writing any lines for them. The writers might be making some things about this show up as they go along, but "who the characters are" (and what their motivations are) aren't among the things they're clueless about.

As for what constitutes an interesting situation, that depends on what _you_ find interesting; in this case there is, in addition to the usual bits of emotional baggage that families carry around with them, a bit of a mystery involved regarding the family business.

As for this family's mishaps, I'm reminded of the opening line to Tolstoy's Anna Karenina: "Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way."

I'd give this show somewhere between a high 8 to a 9 or so. Simply put, it is a toss-up for me which is the best show on television at the moment: B&S or Studio 60.


----------



## kabrahamson (Nov 20, 2006)

Darn. Wish I would have come here a few hours ago! I thought there was something wrong with my box!


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm really bummed. I didn't notice it was not recording until 15 minutes into the episode. So I've missed the whole beginning. I wonder why this happened.


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

kabrahamson said:


> Darn. Wish I would have come here a few hours ago! I thought there was something wrong with my box!


Here is my advice to anyone who doesn't want this to happen to them:


> Go to the Season Pass Alerts topics list, click on the _Forum Tools_ down arrow, and choose _Subscribe to This Forum_.
> 
> Check your email regularly throughout the day after that, in particular toward prime time.


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

mine did not record it, luckly I saw that the red light was not on and I turn tv on, it was still buffered from Desperate Ho, so I rewind and recorded it.. :up:


----------



## Hay997 (Dec 17, 2005)

Help me to understand....

Mine didn't record Brothers & Sisters, Mistakes Were Made, Pt 2, the reason given was that the episode had appeared 28 days prior. It also told me to change my recording options to All (with duplicates). I have that set to first run only.

If I were to set it to All (with duplicates), would the repeats record as well??


----------



## starbuck (Jan 25, 2003)

TiVo is normally smart enough to correctly handle a program scheduling change. But it appears the guide data for both of the last two episodes got changed late and somehow TiVo couldn't sort out the changes. Yes, if you set to "All with duplicates" it will record all the episodes (first run, repeat, and duplicates even if you already have it -- or TiVo thinks you have it).


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

Hay997 said:


> Help me to understand....
> 
> Mine didn't record Brothers & Sisters, Mistakes Were Made, Pt 2, the reason given was that the episode had appeared 28 days prior. It also told me to change my recording options to All (with duplicates). I have that set to first run only.
> 
> If I were to set it to All (with duplicates), would the repeats record as well??


Just be careful what shows you do this for... Some of the Law & order shows on TNT repeat so often that you could fill a small Tivo in less than a week.


----------

